# Overflow question



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.... I recently purchased a 90 gallon oceanic tank with built in overflow box in the back.... I have done saltwater before but my last tank had a siphon box on it.... So my question is .... is there a specific way to get this box to started..... I filled up the tank... and started my sump going.... it does not seem to be flowing smooth.... should the overflow be as high as the water? It is very loud (cascading water) and is kinda pulsing..... is this normal???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like too much flow is coming from the return pump


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SG:

I am not a SW person but am somewhat familiar with wet/dry's.

This sounds like a design defect or a fabrication defect in the tank and will be a real pain to ascertain the problem (I have been there) so please bear with me.




Super G said:


> Hello.... I recently purchased a 90 gallon oceanic tank with built in overflow box in the back.... I have done saltwater before but my last tank had a siphon box on it.... So my question is .... is there a specific way to get this box to started.....


Sounds like this tank does not function via a siphon but via holes or slots in the tank which allow the tank water to flow directly into the overflow box.

If these slots/holes are partially blocked "slug flow" may occur.

This "slug flow" will also occur if there is a problem with backflow preventer which is in line from the pump to the tank.




Super G said:


> I filled up the tank... and started my sump going.... it does not seem to be flowing smooth.... should the overflow be as high as the water?


The tank should be filled to a level such that the filtration sump is approximately 3/4 full.




Super G said:


> It is very loud (cascading water) and is kinda pulsing..... is this normal???


Is there a standpipe in overflow box?

TR


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys!!! As far as standpipe... I do have a pipe that connects to the bulkhead that has a bunch of small holes in it... I understand about the level of the sump... my question is the level in the back of the tank in the overflow.... There is only like 3 inches of water in the bottom where the water drains into the sump.... 
I don't see how there can be a defect?? The holes are clean and there isn't much to the system.... Its a 90 gallon Oceanic with the square overflow in the back corner.....


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Super G said:


> my question is the level in the back of the tank in the overflow.... There is only like 3 inches of water in the bottom where the water drains into the sump....


SG:

Please excuse me but your words do not appear to correspond with the sketchy details for your aquarium which I have been able to find.

Is this your aquarium?
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/ultimate88574.php#
and are the overflow box and its pipe details what you have?

If so then the water level in the tank should be above the top slots and the overflow box should be full.

TR


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

haha... Sorry.... I'm not a good explainer.....  Yes this is my tank but mine is a bowfront... and my overflow is in the corner and I don't have a pipe like that coming from the bottom intake.... Its just like a plastic pipe with a bunch of holes in it.....then has a sponge at the bottom I can see from the pictures it keeps water in the overflow about 1" from the top..this would solve my problem of super loud water.... I guess I could build a pipe out of PVC to raise the inlet where the water is overflowing?


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess thats the standpipe you were talking about.... my "standpipe" has many holes in it and basically does nothing but give the sponge on the bottom something to hold on to.... there is only likw 3" of water in the overflow....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there any way you can get a picture of your system to make it more clear to everyone? I think that would be the best way to explain it all.


----------



## Super G (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.... I appreciate it....... with more research I have found a solution.... Its a Durso Standpipe..... water level is high (level with the tank water) and it is super quiet.... I made one today for about 5 dollars and works awesome.....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sweet! Good to hear that.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice, the internet makes fish keeping so much easier now a days!


----------

